# Bible Curriculum for 10th Grade



## Herald (Jun 8, 2006)

Our 15 year old will be in 10th grade in the fall of '07. She is homeschooled. I am looking for a good bible curriculum in the Reformed genre.

Any suggestions? I am looking for something with a teachers guide.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2006)

Covenant Home is Reformed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2006)

Puritan Home School Curriculum


----------



## Herald (Jun 8, 2006)

Andrew - thanks. Does anybody have other sites or sources?


----------



## Casey (Sep 23, 2006)

Christian Liberty Press may have some material. They're independent but Reformed.

http://www.christianlibertyacademy.com/
http://ebiz.netopia.com/clpress/


----------

